# Pentecost



## N. Eshelman (May 2, 2008)

Does anyone have any good reading on Pentecost? I have been reading on it, and have come to the conclusion that my understanding is quite lacking. 

What reading would you recommend?


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (May 2, 2008)

nleshelman said:


> Does anyone have any good reading on Pentecost? I have been reading on it, and have come to the conclusion that my understanding is quite lacking.
> 
> What reading would you recommend?



Richard B. Gaffin _Perspectives on Pentecost_ (P&R).


----------



## py3ak (May 2, 2008)

Matthew Henry on Acts 2.


----------

